# IVF



## Ripley (Apr 4, 2005)

Hi. Im very new to the board (about 15 minutes in fact!). Have been reading for some time now - and it has been a relief to know that Im not alone.

I will be having my first try of IVF in about a month and would love to hear from anyone in the same position.

My history is, 2 m/cs, one ectopic last year after which I had my tube removed (apparently the one left isn't much good either). Was trying clomid for about 6 months. Got pregnanant on the 2nd month but had another m/c. All my hopes are now on IVF.

Would love to hear from anyone!!


----------



## Lizz (Mar 10, 2005)

Sandy 

welcome to FF. This site is fantastic and I couldn't cope without it.
Also pretty new myself.
Check out the cycle buddies thread where you can catch up with others going through the tx at the same time as you.
 with your tx

Liz xxx


----------



## Mickie (Mar 30, 2005)

Good afternoon
I am starting my d/r injections on Friday. I am very excited, but at the same time nervous as i am scared of needles. But i am sure i will get over them very quickly. I have been pregnant 4 times and two of those were ectopic pregnancies and the other 2 were m/c. So now i am also relying on IVF. I am just praying every single day that this will work. I am having my treatment at The Nuffield Hospital in Woking. Where are you having yours? I will keep you updated on how i get along. Good luck with your treatment. Keep in touch. 

Mickie


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

I am the same as you, starting my first course of IVF this month. Am due for my Bureselin injections this week and also V scared, so not looking forward to it.

Am sorry to hear from you below your sad news, fingers and everything crossed that its successful for you all this time round  .

I am having my treatment at Nuffields Hospital, Brentwood.

xx


----------



## Ripley (Apr 4, 2005)

Thanks so much for the replies - its really nice to hear from you all.

I have been having treatment in Portsmouth so far and will be having my injections and scans there - but will be having the egg collection and transfer at the London Fertility Centre.

By the way, I've been trying to get pregnant for about 4 years in all now. I know what you mean Mickie about praying everyday - Im completely desperate to get pregnant!

Let me know both of you how you get on.

Good luck with the treatment. Will let you know when I have any news.



Sandy


----------



## sambez (Jul 26, 2004)

hi i found out today that i'll be starting my 1st cycle of ivf on my next period which should be in a couple of weeks.  So we might be cucle buddies. i'm excited and nervous (ran squealing round the kitchen when i found out - god knows what i'd be like if i got a   )


good luck with your treatment and for this month only i want   to hurry up and come.



Sam


----------



## Ripley (Apr 4, 2005)

Hi Sam

Im so excited at the thought of IVF too - ive convinced myself its going to work first time (well, theres nothing wrong with positive thinking!)

Let me know when you will be able to start - hopefully we can compare notes.  

Good luck


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi 

Have also convinced myself that I will fall first time, even though people/doctors say to me it doesn't always work first time and you have to be prepared for that but, going through all the treatment and stress its hard to accept that its failed, you ask WHY?

Have also been trying for 4 years and never really thought much of it the first year, all those years of trying not to fall PG and now i want to, it isn't happening. 

 Good luck everyone with your treatment. x


----------



## Ripley (Apr 4, 2005)

Ive been trying to get my doctor to agree to me starting IVF for ages (well, it feels like it!)  I just wish I could hurry things up. 

I guess in the meantime its fingers crossed for all of us.

Anyway, Im glad I found this site - its so good to speak to other people who know what your talking about and how you feel.  All my friends except one have babies now so Ive been feeling pretty depressed for a while.  

None of them or my family understand what Im feeling. My sister even said its no big deal (I'm currently looking into ways of divorcing siblings!!)


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

It is hard for family/friends to fully understand as they have never been through it or until now, yourself, never even discussed or talked about it. Forever finding myself reapting over again as they are _'so what did you say, how long and what you having done, is it this/that'_.

So its nice for me too to have found this site as i find it so easy to talk to all of you x  xx


----------



## ceepee (Apr 4, 2005)

hey Sandy and everyone else  

I'm new today also and should be starting IVF in a month as well (early May I hope). I'm nervous about it but excited to be moving forward after failed months on clomid and IUI. I'v got high FSH (13.9) and hoping that IVF will at the very least show how my egg quality is. I'm desperate to get pregnant as well after 2 + years of trying


----------



## Ripley (Apr 4, 2005)

Hi Ceepee, nice to hear from you.

Sounds like we'll be having IVF at the same time. 

I was on clomid for a while too without much success.  Have you been pregnant before?


----------



## ceepee (Apr 4, 2005)

no, which worries me   I never tried before tho but I think anything in the past would have been stopped by my high FSH. I'v been put on the pill for this month, is that usual? then start sprays/injections in about 20 days time or so


----------



## smoggie2507 (Mar 23, 2005)

hi everyone first off i would like to say hi to mickie looks like we are going to be down ****** together i start my injections on friday and i aint looking forward to them as i am scared of needles sooo much my hospital appointment is 2 in afternoon well its all go from now on for us please keep me posted on how you are getting on my ec date is 9th may when is yours honey 
                        luv smoggie xx


----------



## Ripley (Apr 4, 2005)

I read that it is common to be put on the pill for a month before starting IVF. Apparently it (somehow) makes the eggs better quality and stronger.  

I have an appointment to see my dr on friday to find out exactly when ill start my injections etc.  I hope its soon!!


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi Girls

I am in the same boat as well, due to start my IVF.  I have all the test done and I am due to call the unit at Guys on the first day of my next period.  I could have this month but I have been on 6 months clomid and lots of test at Guys and I wanted to give my body one month off before we start with the IVF.  
Not looking forward to the injections and DH has said he is happy to help out.

Wishing you all lots of luck with your treatment   

Love Shaz xx


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

to all xx


----------



## Bolts (Feb 8, 2005)

Hi ladies

Im another one that is due to start my IVF cycle shorty ( well if period come on time 27 to sniffing) not that im counting :0)

Had one lot of IUI and now moved to this. Little worried at the mo as in the process of moving and been told to day I am being made redundant..bit stressed as you can imagine and not sure if its a good idea to go ahead with treatment but really dont want to put it off. What do you think ?


----------



## Ripley (Apr 4, 2005)

Hi Bolts

I can understand why your stressed!  Well, if I was you Id probably go ahead with treatment anyway and hope that a new job turned up soon. But thats cos im so impatient to have the treatment!

I hope you get some good news soon.


----------



## Bolts (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks for that Sandy I can't wait either so stuff everything else  

Shaz & Moggie - Im petrified of needles to the point I pass out but have to say I managed it with my IUI treatment. I let the whole world know as they know what im like for keeling over...  Good luck anyway


----------



## Ripley (Apr 4, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Went to Dr yesterday to find out when we can start first IVF cycle and to have all my blood tests.
Was told that Ill be having the long protocol which I can start in 21 days time. 

Feeling nervous and excited at the same time.  Will be counting the days till then!

Wishing you all loads of luck. xxx


----------



## lisawill (Feb 25, 2005)

hi sandy
my name is lisa my situation is simular to you been ttc for 7 yrs got pregnant had a mc went on clomid ended up with ectopic one tube removed  other damaged tried clomid again no luck 
start ivf long protocol this comming thurs 
wishing you lots of luck with your fourtcomming treatment
lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

